# fuoristrada



## MimmaMi

Salve a tutti,
come si chiamano in francese le macchine fuoristrada, tipo jeep, land rover etc?

*Véhicules tout-terrain *potrebbe avere senso?

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao MimmaMi,
"Véhicules tout-terrain", esatto, o più semplicemente "tout-terrain". Ma la parola più usata credo sia "4X4" (da pronunciare quatre fois quatre o quatre-quatre).


----------



## Aithria

Buon giorno Mimma 
Se intendi (mi scuso per la menzione di marche d'auto ma è inevitabile) veicoli come Range Rover , Land Rover, Jeep , sì.
_*Buggy *_e *quad *rimangono tali anche in francese


----------



## MimmaMi

Merci beaucoup à tout le monde!


----------



## NagiMahori

matoupaschat said:


> quatre-quatre



Ca c'est le plus utilizé dans une conversation familier (colloquiale)


----------

